# I partigiani coraggiosi



## Old unodinoi (29 Settembre 2008)

*PARTIGIANI SPESSO FUGGIVANO DOPO ATTENTATI 
(AGI) -* "I partigiani non erano amati da tutti, anche perche’ spesso, dopo aver fatto le loro azioni contro i nazisti, scappavano e lasciavano che i tedeschi compissero le loro rappresaglie contro i civili. Questa e’ Storia e non e’ certo una mia invenzione". Uno *Spike* *Lee* insolitamente sulla difensiva ha presentato a Roma alla stampa il suo ultimo film, "Miracolo a Sant’Anna", in sala dal 3 ottobre in 250 copie, interpretato da Laz Alonso, Derek Luke, Michael Ealy, Omar Benson Miller e da un cast italiano di grande qualita’: *Pierfrancesco* *Favino*, *Valentina* *Cervi*, Omero Antonutti, Sergio Albelli, Lydia Biondi, Luigi Lo Cascio e lo splendido piccolo esordiente Matteo Sciabordi. 

Francamente continuo a chiedermi come mai c'è qualcuno che non racconta la verità. Come mai i partigiani comunisti, per lo più, vengono sempre dipinti come degli eroi e mai come realmente erano. Ma dopo tanti anni ancora si ha paura della storia? Perchè si ha paura della storia? Dimmi Bruja perchè?


----------



## Old alesera (29 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> *PARTIGIANI SPESSO FUGGIVANO DOPO ATTENTATI
> (AGI) -*"I partigiani non erano amati da tutti, anche perche’ spesso, dopo aver fatto le loro azioni contro i nazisti, scappavano e lasciavano che i tedeschi compissero le loro rappresaglie contro i civili. Questa e’ Storia e non e’ certo una mia invenzione". Uno *Spike* *Lee* insolitamente sulla difensiva ha presentato a Roma alla stampa il suo ultimo film, "Miracolo a Sant’Anna", in sala dal 3 ottobre in 250 copie, interpretato da Laz Alonso, Derek Luke, Michael Ealy, Omar Benson Miller e da un cast italiano di grande qualita’: *Pierfrancesco* *Favino*, *Valentina* *Cervi*, Omero Antonutti, Sergio Albelli, Lydia Biondi, Luigi Lo Cascio e lo splendido piccolo esordiente Matteo Sciabordi.
> 
> Francamente continuo a chiedermi come mai c'è qualcuno che non racconta la verità. Come mai i partigiani comunisti, per lo più, vengono sempre dipinti come degli eroi e mai come realmente erano. Ma dopo tanti anni ancora si ha paura della storia? Perchè si ha paura della storia? Dimmi Bruja perchè?



Spike Lee non è Vidotto....non fa la storico fa il regsita
ci saranno stati partigiani voltagabbana e partigiani eroi....


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Settembre 2008)

Alcuni partigiani hanno compiuto anche un sacco di schifezze, si sono uccisi anche tra di loro (vedi il caso delle foibe con la partecipazione di partigiani italiani e titini, la strage del raggruppamento di cui faceva parte il fratello di Pasolini ecc.).
Alla fine della guerra l'Italia e uscita sconfitta e senza dignità, doveva rifondarsi su qualcosa.
La lotta partigiana era l'unico motivo d'orgoglio, l'unico appiglio su cui poter rifondare la nazione.
Probabilmente gli alleati avrebbero liberato l'Italia anche senza l'aiuto dei partigiani, ma sono grato ai partigiani che hanno dato la loro vita perché il mio Paese fosse liberato dal nazismo e dal fascismo.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Alcuni partigiani hanno compiuto anche un sacco di schifezze, si sono uccisi anche tra di loro (vedi il caso delle foibe con la partecipazione di partigiani italiani e titini, la strage del raggruppamento di cui faceva parte il fratello di Pasolini ecc.).
> Alla fine della guerra l'Italia e uscita sconfitta e senza dignità, doveva rifondarsi su qualcosa.
> La lotta partigiana era l'unico motivo d'orgoglio, l'unico appiglio su cui poter rifondare la nazione.
> Probabilmente gli alleati avrebbero liberato l'Italia anche senza l'aiuto dei partigiani, ma sono grato ai partigiani che hanno dato la loro vita perché il mio Paese fosse liberato dal nazismo e dal fascismo.


senza motivo di oroglio? 
ma non ti vergogni?
hanno liberato l'italia dal nazifascismo a costo della pelle... e non sarebbe stato per nulla facile per gli alleati, perché senza i partigiani non avrebbero mai ottenuto il controllo del territorio, soprattutto a nord est. 
non per niente in iraq sono ancora nelle sabbie mobili...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Alcuni partigiani hanno compiuto anche un sacco di schifezze, si sono uccisi anche tra di loro (vedi il caso delle foibe con la partecipazione di partigiani italiani e titini, la strage del raggruppamento di cui faceva parte il fratello di Pasolini ecc.).
> Alla fine della guerra l'Italia e uscita sconfitta e senza dignità, doveva rifondarsi su qualcosa.
> La lotta partigiana era l'unico motivo d'orgoglio, l'unico appiglio su cui poter rifondare la nazione.
> Probabilmente gli alleati avrebbero liberato l'Italia anche senza l'aiuto dei partigiani, ma sono grato ai partigiani che hanno dato la loro vita perché il mio Paese fosse liberato dal nazismo e dal fascismo.


se ti riferisci a Porzus, fra garibaldini e osovani, sappi che ci fu un ordine preciso da parte di qualcuno, perché ciò avvenisse... ma tutto questo mai potrà togliere onore e gloria ai PARTIGIANI.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> Spike Lee non è Vidotto....non fa la storico fa il regsita
> ci saranno stati partigiani voltagabbana e partigiani eroi....


nemmeno lo vedrò.. un film sui partigiani visto da spike lee mi sa già di presa per il culo.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> *PARTIGIANI SPESSO FUGGIVANO DOPO ATTENTATI *
> *(AGI) -*"I partigiani non erano amati da tutti, anche perche’ spesso, dopo aver fatto le loro azioni contro i nazisti, scappavano e lasciavano che i tedeschi compissero le loro rappresaglie contro i civili. Questa e’ Storia e non e’ certo una mia invenzione". Uno *Spike* *Lee* insolitamente sulla difensiva ha presentato a Roma alla stampa il suo ultimo film, "Miracolo a Sant’Anna", in sala dal 3 ottobre in 250 copie, interpretato da Laz Alonso, Derek Luke, Michael Ealy, Omar Benson Miller e da un cast italiano di grande qualita’: *Pierfrancesco* *Favino*, *Valentina* *Cervi*, Omero Antonutti, Sergio Albelli, Lydia Biondi, Luigi Lo Cascio e lo splendido piccolo esordiente Matteo Sciabordi.
> 
> Francamente continuo a chiedermi come mai c'è qualcuno che non racconta la verità. Come mai i partigiani comunisti, per lo più, vengono sempre dipinti come degli eroi e mai come realmente erano. Ma dopo tanti anni ancora si ha paura della storia? Perchè si ha paura della storia? Dimmi Bruja perchè?


Uno... fai meno il prezioso. se non era per loro stavi ancora a cantare deutchland deutchland uber allen...


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> senza motivo di oroglio?
> ma non ti vergogni?
> hanno liberato l'italia dal nazifascismo a costo della pelle... e non sarebbe stato per nulla facile per gli alleati, perché senza i partigiani non avrebbero mai ottenuto il controllo del territorio, soprattutto a nord est.
> non per niente in iraq sono ancora nelle sabbie mobili...


Ue, ma come cavolo leggi???


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ue, ma come cavolo leggi???


se per te tutto si sarebbe risolto solo grazie all'intervento degli USA, io leggo che per te i partigiani hanno solo giocato a briscola.


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se per te tutto si sarebbe risolto solo grazie all'intervento degli USA, io leggo che per te i partigiani hanno solo giocato a briscola.



Questo l'ho letto in un libro di Giorgio  Bocca che ha partecipato alla lotta partigiana. Credo che la sua fosse un'analisi imparziale.
In ogni caso credo che il sacrificio dei partigiani morti sia motivo d'onore per loro e di orgoglio per me che sono italiano.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Questo l'ho letto in un libro di Giorgio Bocca che ha partecipato alla lotta partigiana. Credo che la sua fosse un'analisi imparziale.
> In ogni caso credo che il sacrificio dei partigiani morti sia motivo d'onore per loro e di orgoglio per me che sono italiano.


non leggere Bocca, leggiti Garavini, Cossutta e Ingrao. ascolta e leggiti i discorsi di Enrico, che non passeranno mai di moda...
questi sono stati uomini tutti di un pezzo, sempre e ad ogni costo.

Noi siamo convinti che il mondo, anche questo terribile, intricato mondo di oggi può essere conosciuto, interpretato, trasformato, e messo al servizio dell'uomo, del suo benessere, della sua felicità. La lotta per questo obiettivo è una prova che può riempire degnamente una vita. (Enrico Berlinguer)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Anch'io mi sono chiesta molte volte perché non si fossero consegnati tutte le volte che i nazisti minacciavano una rappresaglia ...poi ho compiuto 13 anni.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> senza motivo di oroglio?
> ma non ti vergogni?
> hanno liberato l'italia dal nazifascismo a costo della pelle... e non sarebbe stato per nulla facile per gli alleati, perché senza i partigiani non avrebbero mai ottenuto il controllo del territorio, soprattutto a nord est.
> non per niente in iraq sono ancora nelle sabbie mobili...


 io rimango dell'idea che gli americani hanno liberato l'italia con l'aiuto dei partigiani
non viceversa.....
strana la vita....ieri andavano a braccetto...oggi i cosiddetti eredi dei partigiani lanciano slogan contro l'america e sventolando bandiere  cubane e falci e martello.....
invito codesti signori promotori di principi democratici a viverci a cuba e non nei villaggi vacanze....poi ne riparliamo


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Uno... fai meno il prezioso. se non era per loro stavi ancora a cantare deutchland deutchland uber allen...


 uber alles casomai.....
forse se era x loro nelle scuole avremmo studiato il russo anziche l'inglese


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io mi sono chiesta molte volte perché non si fossero consegnati tutte le volte che i nazisti minacciavano una rappresaglia ...*poi ho compiuto 13 anni*.


Infatti la risposta è elementare...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

ora beccherò la solita randellata da anna ma sono d'accordo con chi ha scritto che ci sono stati partigiani e partigiani..
d'altronde siamo italiani e di vigliaccheria ne sappiamo qualcosa


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora beccherò la solita randellata da anna ma sono d'accordo con chi ha scritto che ci sono stati partigiani e partigiani..
> d'altronde siamo italiani e di vigliaccheria ne sappiamo qualcosa


Infatti è così... vale sempre, i singoli uomini sono tutti diversi a prescindere dalla divisa che portano. Poi ci sono divise più o meno schifose... e tra quella di un partigiano e quella di una SS avrei scelto la prima.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti è così... vale sempre, i singoli uomini sono tutti diversi a prescindere dalla divisa che portano. Poi ci sono divise più o meno schifose... e tra quella di un partigiano e quella di una SS avrei scelto la prima.


questo è certo e anch'io l'avrei decisamente preferita.


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questo è certo e anch'io l'avrei decisamente preferita.


 Poi ci sono stati anche ragazzi cresciuti nel mito del fascismo che in buona fede hanno scelto la seconda.


----------



## Old flstaf (30 Settembre 2008)

io credo che la storia sia manipolata costantemente, solo ora veniamo a sapere che i Beatles erano oggetto di stretto controllo da parte dei servizi segreti....ancora oggi ad esempio (i cattolici praticanti non si adirino è solo un esempio) viene mantenuto il riserbo assoluto sulle nefandezze vere della chiesa romana e sui gusti sessuali dei grandi capi, papi in testa ( cito solo per vostro comodo ed studio) Paolo II detto Maria Pietissima per i suoi gusti riguardo ai giovani virgulti romani - Papa Cybo "Octo Nocens pueros genuit, totidemque puellas; Hunc merito poterit dicere Roma patrem" - per terminare con Alessandro VI padre marito e suocero di Lucrezia Borgia.
Poi per arrivare alla storia più recente c'è Garibaldi che era sì un guerriero ma che di eroico aveva poco, la battaglia di Calatafimi è un grande falso storico, basti pensare a 5000 soldati spagnoli tutti professionisti e molto ben armati e 1000 avventurieri con pochi archibugi e scarsa esperienza.
Quindi per sapere la verità circa la resistenza forse 200 anni non basteranno.

Io amo la storia ma mi fermo all'inizio dell'ottocento perche è quella meno contaminata.



p.s. traduco la citazione in latino "otto figli ed altrettante figlie così da essere chiamato con merito padre di roma"


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

flstaf ha detto:


> Io amo la storia ma mi fermo all'inizio dell'ottocento perche è quella meno contaminata.


----------



## Old geisha (30 Settembre 2008)

flstaf ha detto:


> io credo che la storia sia manipolata costantemente, solo ora veniamo a sapere che i Beatles erano oggetto di stretto controllo da parte dei servizi segreti....ancora oggi ad esempio (i cattolici praticanti non si adirino è solo un esempio) viene mantenuto il riserbo assoluto sulle nefandezze vere della chiesa romana e sui gusti sessuali dei grandi capi, papi in testa ( cito solo per vostro comodo ed studio) Paolo II detto Maria Pietissima per i suoi gusti riguardo ai giovani virgulti romani - Papa Cybo "Octo Nocens pueros genuit, totidemque puellas; Hunc merito poterit dicere Roma patrem" - per terminare con Alessandro VI padre marito e suocero di Lucrezia Borgia.
> Poi per arrivare alla storia più recente c'è Garibaldi che era sì un guerriero ma che di eroico aveva poco, la battaglia di Calatafimi è un grande falso storico, basti pensare a 5000 soldati spagnoli tutti professionisti e molto ben armati e 1000 avventurieri con pochi archibugi e scarsa esperienza.
> Quindi per sapere la verità circa la resistenza forse 200 anni non basteranno.
> 
> ...


 
l'importante ed esserne convinti ....... personalmente non me ne occupo, non mi è mai piaciuita e ritengo che cio' che ci è arrivato è solo una pillola della vera storia perchè tramandata da pochi uomini e con scarsi mezzi.


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> l'importante ed esserne convinti ....... personalmente non me ne occupo, non mi è mai piaciuita *e ritengo che cio' che ci è arrivato è solo una pillola della vera storia* perchè tramandata da pochi uomini e con scarsi mezzi.


 Si è vero. La storia l'hanno sempre scritta i vincitori, lo sapevano bene i romani.


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Settembre 2008)

sono d'accordo che la storia possa essere manipolata.....
sui partigiani ci sono pareri discordanti e non si ricorda tutto quello che dovrebbe essere ricordato....ci sono dei bellissimi film tipo "Paisa'" di Rossellini girato nell'immediato dopoguerra che descrivono abbastanza la resistenza in varie parti d'italia....(bellissimo l'episodio dei partigiani catturati sul delta del po)
pero molti lati oscuri dei partigiani stessi sono stati ampiamente censuarti tipo i massacri immotivati di cittadini inermi solo xche sospettati di aver collaborato coi fascisti...io stesso ho avuto morti in famiglia x colpa di questa gente......una famiglia intera marito,moglie e 3 bambini (e tutt'altro che di simpatie fasciste) sterminata xche sospettata ingiustamente di aver dato rifugio ad ex combattenti della Rsi...quando me lo raccontava mio nonno avevo i brividi......


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sono d'accordo che la storia possa essere manipolata.....
> sui partigiani ci sono pareri discordanti e non si ricorda tutto quello che dovrebbe essere ricordato....ci sono dei bellissimi film tipo "Paisa'" di Rossellini girato nell'immediato dopoguerra che descrivono abbastanza la resistenza in varie parti d'italia....(bellissimo l'episodio dei partigiani catturati sul delta del po)
> *pero molti lati oscuri dei partigiani stessi sono stati ampiamente censuarti* tipo i massacri immotivati di cittadini inermi solo xche sospettati di aver collaborato coi fascisti...io stesso ho avuto morti in famiglia x colpa di questa gente......una famiglia intera marito,moglie e 3 bambini (e tutt'altro che di simpatie fasciste) sterminata xche sospettata ingiustamente di aver dato rifugio ad ex combattenti della Rsi...quando me lo raccontava mio nonno avevo i brividi......


Si è vero. Le porcate avvenivano anche da quella parte. Ma se si deve analizzare un fenomeno storico, non c'è dubbio che le parti in lotta vadano ben distinte, ognuna coi suoi valori.
Da una parte c'era il nazionalsocialismo e il fascismo, dall'altra il liberalismo anglosassone e il comunismo sovietico.


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Uno... fai meno il prezioso. se non era per loro stavi ancora a cantare deutchland deutchland uber allen...


Scusami Anna A ma non farmi ridere dai ... mi sembra che gli alleati abbiano liberato l'italia.


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non leggere Bocca, leggiti Garavini, Cossutta e Ingrao. ascolta e leggiti i discorsi di Enrico, che non passeranno mai di moda...
> questi sono stati uomini tutti di un pezzo, sempre e ad ogni costo.
> 
> Noi siamo convinti che il mondo, anche questo terribile, intricato mondo di oggi può essere conosciuto, interpretato, trasformato, e messo al servizio dell'uomo, del suo benessere, della sua felicità. La lotta per questo obiettivo è una prova che può riempire degnamente una vita. (Enrico Berlinguer)


Perchè non dovrebbe sentire tutte le campane? Perchè potrebbe trovare la verità?


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io mi sono chiesta molte volte perché non si fossero consegnati tutte le volte che i nazisti minacciavano una rappresaglia ...poi ho compiuto 13 anni.


E a 13 sei rimasta! Mi dispiace per i tuoi alunni che hanno una maestra faziosa che non sa aprire la mente alla storia ... quella vera.


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Scusami Anna A ma non farmi ridere dai ... mi sembra che gli alleati abbiano liberato l'italia.


in effetti non c'è niente da ridere... soprattutto per la spartizione dell'italia che c'è stata dopo... e non dirmi che gli italiani dalmati o giuliani erano meno italiani degli altri..


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Perchè non dovrebbe sentire tutte le campane? Perchè potrebbe trovare la verità?


ma quale verità?
ormai anche i capi storici della resistenza partigiana, sia garibaldina che osovana, sono morti e sepolti e con loro la verità.


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> in effetti non c'è niente da ridere... soprattutto per la spartizione dell'italia che c'è stata dopo... e non dirmi che gli italiani dalmati o giuliani erano meno italiani degli altri..


Sicuramente no ma una guerra è una guerra ... un crimine orrendo ... però ad un certo punto bisogna porci fine e la fine di una guerra non è mai giusta.
Non si può dire, comunque come è stato fatto per anni, che i partigiani siano degli eroi quando invece anche loro hanno fatto cose schifosissime. Ecco cosa non accetto: il fatto che si idealizzi una figura senza tener conto del marcio che c'è dietro.
Ma dobbiamo poter essere d'accordo nel dire che senza gli alleati ora saremmo in mano ad altri ... forse.


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quale verità?
> ormai anche i capi storici della resistenza partigiana, sia garibaldina che osovana, sono morti e sepolti e con loro la verità.


Per trovare una verità storica bisogna documentarsi da più parti ... non solo da botteghe oscure o da frattocchie


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Per trovare una verità storica bisogna documentarsi da più parti ... non solo da botteghe oscure o da frattocchie


chi è frattocchie?


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> chi è frattocchie?


La scuola mitica del partito comunista  

	
	
		
		
	


	








e dai su ... da una come te non me lo aspettavo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si è vero.* La storia l'hanno sempre scritta i vincitori*, lo sapevano bene i romani.


 
anche i vangeli, mi sa


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anche i vangeli, mi sa


 eh si, ma furono scritti da romani, mica dai quattro discepoli...


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> La scuola mitica del partito comunista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei meglio tu della treccani


----------



## Bruja (30 Settembre 2008)

*Unodinoi*



unodinoi ha detto:


> *PARTIGIANI SPESSO FUGGIVANO DOPO ATTENTATI *
> *(AGI) -*"I partigiani non erano amati da tutti, anche perche’ spesso, dopo aver fatto le loro azioni contro i nazisti, scappavano e lasciavano che i tedeschi compissero le loro rappresaglie contro i civili. Questa e’ Storia e non e’ certo una mia invenzione". Uno *Spike* *Lee* insolitamente sulla difensiva ha presentato a Roma alla stampa il suo ultimo film, "Miracolo a Sant’Anna", in sala dal 3 ottobre in 250 copie, interpretato da Laz Alonso, Derek Luke, Michael Ealy, Omar Benson Miller e da un cast italiano di grande qualita’: *Pierfrancesco* *Favino*, *Valentina* *Cervi*, Omero Antonutti, Sergio Albelli, Lydia Biondi, Luigi Lo Cascio e lo splendido piccolo esordiente Matteo Sciabordi.
> 
> Francamente continuo a chiedermi come mai c'è qualcuno che non racconta la verità. Come mai i partigiani comunisti, per lo più, vengono sempre dipinti come degli eroi e mai come realmente erano. Ma dopo tanti anni ancora si ha paura della storia? Perchè si ha paura della storia? Dimmi Bruja perchè?


 
Non si tratta di paura o di questa o quella fazione, ma del fatto che il tempo che passa rende giustizia ed equità alla storia sempre e comunque.  
Io ho sempre creduto che non si tratta di appartenere a questa o quella sponda ma di essere persone che ragionano agiscono correttamente. So di partigiani uccisi dai loro compagni perché non condividevano la linea giustizialista.... a volte si uccideva non per ideologia ma per incamerare i beni di chi veniva eliminato. Questo naturalmente era stato in precedenza fatto anche dall'altra fazione, e quello che la storia rende é solo equa informazione, ci sono state schifezze dall'una e dall'altra parte. Adesso che siamo abbastanza lontani da quei fatti, si possono vedere gli eventi ripuliti da ideologie ed atteggiamenti facinorosi. 
La sola cosa che io rimprovero ai partigiani, almeno a quei partigiani, eroi o meno, é di non essersi presentati dopo l'attentato di Via Rasella e la conseguente applicazione della decima di guerra... 
Bruja


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non si tratta di paura o di questa o quella fazione, ma del fatto che il tempo che passa rende giustizia ed equità alla storia sempre e comunque.
> Io ho sempre creduto che non si tratta di appartenere a questa o quella sponda ma di essere persone che ragionano agiscono correttamente. So di partigiani uccisi dai loro compagni perché non condividevano la linea giustizialista.... a volte si uccideva non per ideologia ma per incamerare i beni di chi veniva eliminato. Questo naturalmente era stato in precedenza fatto anche dall'altra fazione, e quello che la storia rende é solo equa informazione, *ci sono state schifezze dall'una e dall'altra parte. Adesso che siamo abbastanza lontani da quei fatti, si possono vedere gli eventi ripuliti da ideologie ed atteggiamenti facinorosi.*
> La sola cosa che io rimprovero ai partigiani, almeno a quei partigiani, eroi o meno, é di non essersi presentati dopo l'attentato di Via Rasella e la conseguente applicazione della decima di guerra...
> Bruja


Ecco


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> *PARTIGIANI SPESSO FUGGIVANO DOPO ATTENTATI *
> *(AGI) -*"I partigiani non erano amati da tutti, anche perche’ spesso, dopo aver fatto le loro azioni contro i nazisti, scappavano e lasciavano che i tedeschi compissero le loro rappresaglie contro i civili. Questa e’ Storia e non e’ certo una mia invenzione". Uno *Spike* *Lee* insolitamente sulla difensiva ha presentato a Roma alla stampa il suo ultimo film, "Miracolo a Sant’Anna", in sala dal 3 ottobre in 250 copie, interpretato da Laz Alonso, Derek Luke, Michael Ealy, Omar Benson Miller e da un cast italiano di grande qualita’: *Pierfrancesco* *Favino*, *Valentina* *Cervi*, Omero Antonutti, Sergio Albelli, Lydia Biondi, Luigi Lo Cascio e lo splendido piccolo esordiente Matteo Sciabordi.
> 
> Francamente continuo a chiedermi come mai c'è qualcuno che non racconta la verità. Come mai i partigiani comunisti, per lo più, vengono sempre dipinti come degli eroi e mai come realmente erano. Ma dopo tanti anni ancora si ha paura della storia? Perchè si ha paura della storia? Dimmi Bruja perchè?


Spike lee in realtà voleva raccontare la storia della Divisione Buffalo, quella formata per lo più da afro-americani che a Sant'Anna di Stazzena arrivarono mesi dopo l'eccidio e che vennero informati dai superstiti, quasi tutti adolescenti, della strage.

La strage è una delle poche NON conseguenti a rappresaglia per azioni dei partigiani che di fatto agivano in tutt'altra zona e, per questo, crimine di guerra tra i più efferati della seconda guerra mondiale (non che quelli come rappresaglia lo siano meno).

Questa precisazione appunto per quello che si diceva sulle "verità storiche".


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Spike lee in realtà voleva raccontare la storia della Divisione Buffalo, quella formata per lo più da afro-americani che a Sant'Anna di Stazzena arrivarono mesi dopo l'eccidio e che vennero informati dai superstiti, quasi tutti adolescenti, della strage.
> 
> La strage è una delle poche NON conseguenti a rappresaglia per azioni dei partigiani che di fatto agivano in tutt'altra zona e, per questo, crimine di guerra tra i più efferati della seconda guerra mondiale (non che quelli come rappresaglia lo siano meno).
> 
> Questa precisazione appunto per quello che si diceva sulle "verità storiche".


sono andata a Marzabotto anni fa. 800 vittime molte delle quali uccise in chiesa... ricordo ancora una lapide:
la nostra pietà per loro significhi che tutti gli uomini e le donne sappiano vigilare perché mai più il nazifascismo risorga.


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono andata a Marzabotto anni fa. 800 vittime molte delle quali uccise in chiesa... ricordo ancora una lapide:
> la nostra pietà per loro significhi che tutti gli uomini e le donne sappiano vigilare perché mai più il nazifascismo risorga.


Vorrei che ne il nazifascismo ne il comunismo dei gulag risorga. Mi sembra più corretto!


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Vorrei che ne il nazifascismo ne il comunismo dei gulag risorga. Mi sembra più corretto!


 infatti mi sembra piu giusto essere contro le dittature a prescindere,xche non potra mai essere giusto un sistema che ti impone le proprie idee con la violenza...mi domando xche ancora oggi si facciano manifestazione antifasciste coi simboli dell'ex urss e le bandiere di cuba.....
idiozia allo stato puro


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> infatti mi sembra piu giusto essere contro le dittature a prescindere,xche non potra mai essere giusto un sistema che ti impone le proprie idee con la violenza...mi domando xche ancora oggi si facciano manifestazione antifasciste coi simboli dell'ex urss e le bandiere di cuba.....
> idiozia allo stato puro


 La cosa più incredibile sono le marce della pace con la bandiera del Che... che tutto poteva essere tranne che pacifista e non violento, in quanto combattente e rivoluzionario.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La cosa più incredibile sono le marce della pace con la bandiera del Che... che tutto poteva essere tranne che pacifista e non violento, in quanto combattente e rivoluzionario.


Attento...


----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La cosa più incredibile sono le marce della pace con la bandiera del Che... che tutto poteva essere tranne che pacifista e non violento, in quanto combattente e rivoluzionario.


A volte bisogna usare la forza per difendere i propri diritti e la liberta', purtroppo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A volte bisogna usare la forza per difendere i propri diritti e la liberta', purtroppo.


 a cuba i diritti non sanno manco dove stanno di casa....x piacere
 vogliamo parlare di tutti quei cubani che cercavano asilo politico altrove presi dai compari di Fidel mentre erano in procinto di scappare dall'isola e torturati a dovere?
questo e' difendere i propri diritti e la liberta'???
dai....


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A volte bisogna usare la forza per difendere i propri diritti e la liberta', purtroppo.


 E questo cosa c'entra con ciò che ho detto? Non davo un giudizio sull'operato di Guevara, ma trasformarlo in un simbolo di pace è ridicolo.


----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a cuba i diritti non sanno manco dove stanno di casa....x piacere
> vogliamo parlare di tutti quei cubani che cercavano asilo politico altrove presi dai compari di Fidel mentre erano in procinto di scappare dall'isola e torturati a dovere?
> questo e' difendere i propri diritti e la liberta'???
> dai....


Guarda che io mi riferivo al CHE, mica a Fidel ... sono due persone diverse


----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E questo cosa c'entra con ciò che ho detto? Non davo un giudizio sull'operato di Guevara, ma trasformarlo in un simbolo di pace è ridicolo.


Forse sarebbe piu' opportuno usare la bandiera arcobaleno.


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che io mi riferivo al CHE, mica a Fidel ... sono due persone diverse


 il Che manco era cubano ma argentino poi
persone diverse si
oggi il poverino si stara' rivoltando nella tomba a vedere quando soldini capitalisti stanno facendo sfruttando la sua immagine


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Forse sarebbe piu' opportuno usare la bandiera arcobaleno.


 eh si...  i rivoluzionari non sono propriamente dei pacifisti. Ecco perchè non sopporto i pacifisti.


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *il Che manco era cubano ma argentino* poi
> persone diverse si
> oggi il poverino si stara' rivoltando nella tomba a vedere quando soldini capitalisti stanno facendo sfruttando la sua immagine


Bravo!


----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bravo!


Guarda MK che lo sanno anche le pietre che il CHE non era cubano


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda MK che lo sanno anche le pietre che il CHE non era cubano


Ho conosciuto persino un argentino che non lo sapeva...


----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto persino un argentino che non lo sapeva...


... stai alla larga da sto tipo


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... stai alla larga da sto tipo


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Vorrei che ne il nazifascismo ne il comunismo dei gulag risorga. Mi sembra più corretto!


cazzo c'entrano adesso i gulag con marzabotto?


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> cazzo c'entrano adesso i gulag con marzabotto?


 massacri dietro dittatura totalitaria
mi pare che un bel punto in comune l'abbiano no?


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> cazzo c'entrano adesso i gulag con marzabotto?


bimba non ho scritto gulash ma gulag  

	
	
		
		
	


	




c'entra come similitudine


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Vorrei che ne il nazifascismo ne il comunismo dei gulag *risorga*. *Mi sembra più corretto*!


risorgessero. Mi sembra più corretto!


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> risorgessero. Mi sembra più corretto!


mi sta per venire un infarto..........


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> risorgessero. Mi sembra più corretto!


un altro orfano della grammatica ....


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> risorgessero. Mi sembra più corretto!


in effetti hai ragione. ho sbagliato. risorgessero è corretto. pensavo solo al comunismo e mi è scappato. credo, però, che il senso non cambia.
tu condividi?


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mi sta per venire un infarto..........


per così poco? allora evita il viagra ... qualche donzella che gira qui mi ha detto che ne fai uso in abbondanza


----------



## Old flstaf (3 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un altro orfano della grammatica ....



Mi pare piuttosto una strage


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2008)

*Uno...*



unodinoi ha detto:


> in effetti hai ragione. ho sbagliato. risorgessero è corretto. pensavo solo al comunismo e mi è scappato. credo, però, che il senso non cambia.
> tu condividi?


Condividerà di più se dirai "il senso non cambi".... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old flstaf (3 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> in effetti hai ragione. ho sbagliato. risorgessero è corretto. pensavo solo al comunismo e mi è scappato. credo, però, che il senso non cambia.
> tu condividi?



IO CONDIVISSI PURE


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> in effetti hai ragione. ho sbagliato. risorgessero è corretto. pensavo solo al comunismo e mi è scappato. credo, però, che il senso non cambia.
> tu condividi?


Mica è grave...succede di sbagliare a concordare soggetto e predicato se i soggetti sono due...
Ma era il "è più corretto" che ha resto l'osservazione irresistibile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  soprattutto perché mi chiami maestrina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .

Io credo che ci sia scarsa diffusione non della storia, ma di cosa è la storia. La storia è ri-costruzione del passato ed è sempre parziale (in entrambi i significati). Voler confrontare una ricostruzione parziale con un'altra mi sembra un'impresa inutile e scorretta metodologicamente.
Sarebbe come voler confrontare una villetta con uno stadio.

Per quanto riguarda i totalitarismi del novecento credo che, come quelli dei secoli precedenti, non potranno riproporsi con le stesse modalità e che accanirsi per trasferire al presente i giudizi su di essi sia un'operazione pericolosa perché distoglie da attuali, diversi e più pericolosi modi per limitare la libertà.


----------



## Old flstaf (3 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credo che ci sia scarsa diffusione non della storia, ma di cosa è la storia. La storia è ri-costruzione del passato ed è sempre parziale (in entrambi i significati). Voler confrontare una ricostruzione parziale con un'altra mi sembra un'impresa inutile e scorretta metodologicamente.
> Sarebbe come voler confrontare una villetta con uno stadio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i totalitarismi del novecento credo che, come quelli dei secoli precedenti, non potranno riproporsi con le stesse modalità e che accanirsi per trasferire al presente i giudizi su di essi sia un'operazione pericolosa perché distoglie da attuali, diversi e più pericolosi modi per limitare la libertà.




La ricostruzione viene comunque fatta in base a documenti ed ad interpretazioni che di essi si hanno. Io credo che la divulgazione della storia è sempre fatta ad uso e consumo del potere governante.

Le fonti sono difficili da reperire e chi vuole veramente sapere deve fare una fatica enorme.
Ad esempio quanti di noi sanno perchè e come è morto Ippolito Nievo?


La seconda parte del tuo intervento è davvero condivisibile.
In molti non abbiamo ancora capito quanto siamo manipolabili e manipolati.

Antonio


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Condividerà di più se dirai "il senso non cambi"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bisogna che ti aggiorni. su questa correzione non sono d'accordo. mi spiace


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Ottobre 2008)

flstaf ha detto:


> IO CONDIVISSI PURE


certo ... condivissi. e detto da uno che ogni tanto riazzera il contatore degli errori cambiando nick .... ora ho proprio paura a scrivere!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica è grave...succede di sbagliare a concordare soggetto e predicato se i soggetti sono due...
> Ma era il "è più corretto" che ha resto l'osservazione irresistibile...
> 
> 
> ...


non sono d'accordo e sai perchè? perchè ho dovuto sorbirmi anni di lezioni faziose e di ri-costruzioni a metà.  ora se ascolto e leggo l'altra metà mi faccio una idea dell'intero.
quali sarebbero gli attuali modi? fammi indovinare ... parliamo dell'attuale capo del governo ... cazzo ci avrei scommesso!
siete prevedibili! il problema che mi angoscia è che voi non siete sereni nell'insegnare ai ragazzi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo e sai perchè? perchè ho dovuto sorbirmi anni di lezioni faziose e di ri-costruzioni a metà. ora se ascolto e leggo l'altra metà mi faccio una idea dell'intero.
> quali sarebbero gli attuali modi? fammi indovinare ... parliamo dell'attuale capo del governo ... cazzo ci avrei scommesso!
> siete prevedibili! il problema che mi angoscia è che voi non siete sereni nell'insegnare ai ragazzi


 Ma voi chi????????
Io parlo al singolare.
Non credi che vi siano attualmente condizionamenti che possono portare a essere convinti di compiere scelte libere che in realtà non sono tali?
Non mi sognerei mai di attribuire al Silvio la grandezza di un Grande Fratello...


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma voi chi????????
> Io parlo al singolare.
> Non credi che vi siano attualmente condizionamenti che possono portare a essere convinti di compiere scelte libere che in realtà non sono tali?
> Non mi sognerei mai di attribuire al Silvio la grandezza di un Grande Fratello...


voi insegnanti ... e purtroppo la maggior parte non è equidistante. tu fai parte della categoria.
che vuol dire quello che dici? le manie di persecuzione io le lascerei stare. io faccio scelte in base a quello che al momento mi sembra la soluzione migliore. se poi mi accorgo di sbagliare cambio. 
tu forse parli di persone facilmente influenzabili. il gregge che segue il pastore ... ma non tutti sono cosi sai?
sono in attesa di esempi concreti


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> voi insegnanti ... e purtroppo la maggior parte non è equidistante. tu fai parte della categoria.
> che vuol dire quello che dici? le manie di persecuzione io le lascerei stare. *io faccio scelte in base a quello che al momento mi sembra la soluzione migliore. se poi mi accorgo di sbagliare cambio. *
> tu forse parli di persone facilmente influenzabili. il gregge che segue il pastore ...* ma non tutti sono cosi sai?
> sono in attesa di esempi concreti*


uno di no', io al posto tuo tanta sicumera la lascerei da parte, perche' hai dimostrato che tu con la storia non c'azzecchi un kazzo e siccome perseveri anche nello sbandierare al mondo la tua purezza d'animo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   che ti costringe a ricercare ossessivamente la verita', ti faccio umilmente notare che cio' e' in contrasto palese con i tuoi comportamenti nella gabbbina elettorale, perche' ritengo che la trasmissione del docu-film di ieri sera su rai tre che verteva sui tuoi amici e specialmente CUFFARO sia stata perfettamente inutile in quanto da te gia' a conoscenza essendo tu, ripeto, uno studioso kazzuto.....



















neh pero' famme capi'...se tu eri gia' a conoscenza di quello, sei a conoscenza di questo perche' la sua carriera si conosceva..

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=F5MZmJLMQ9Y

ed adesso il tuo fulgido esempio di rettitudine e' SENATORE DELLA REPUBBLICA invece che in galera, non ti andrebbe di unirti al gruppetto che sta vomitando?



















Comunque, siccome sei scarso, nel tuo merdoso treddo non sono intervenuto perche' si farebbe solo cagnara, ma se vuoi discutere/studiare della Resistenza qui con me per es. sei OBBLIGATO ad inquadrare tutto il contesto e non semplici episodi, pure che non c'azzeccano, altrimenti usando la tua stessa modalita' discorsiva io ti liquido con 2 telegrammi...l'amnistia fu una kazzata kolossale ed il mancato repulisti di repubblichini idem...

te saluto... ed ora ritorna sui libri, 'gnuranta...


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Parli della mia sicumera e dici che ho votato cuffaro!
Sei un giullare e come tale sei il migliore.
Il tuo problema è che non affronti gli argomenti con serenità. Tu sei ostinatamente, sfacciatamente, schifosamente schierato da una parte. E' come se una parte del tuo cervello fosse assolutamente coperto da permafrost. 
Per quanto riguarda lo studio ... non puoi continuare a leggere e studiare libri di parte ... guardare documentari di parte ... farti imbeccare sempre e soltanto da gente che la pensa come te.
Il vero limite della gente come te è che pensa di avere la verità in tasca e che quindi tutto ciò che è pensierodiverso è apostasia.
Io sarò anche ignorante ma sai cosa ho di buono rispetto a te? Che sono ancora ricettivo (visto che di spazio in testa ne ho) tu invece sei così pieno di cazzate (in testa) che non ci entra nemmeno più uno spillo. Sei pieno di nozioni ... ormai nessuno può insegnarti più nulla!
Davvero uno dei giullari migliori che frequentano i forum.


----------



## Bruja (4 Ottobre 2008)

*beh*



unodinoi ha detto:


> bisogna che ti aggiorni. su questa correzione non sono d'accordo. mi spiace


Visto che la Rai nei tg fa dire ai suoi giornalisti  perfino..."che é"... forse dovrei aggiornarmi.... ma personalmente preferisco non aggiornarmi.
Comunque la mia era una battuta in coda ad altre fatte in precedenza, non passo certo il tempo a correggere quelli che potrebbero essere refusi di correntezza.
Bruja


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Visto che la Rai nei tg fa dire ai suoi giornalisti perfino..."che é"... forse dovrei aggiornarmi.... ma personalmente preferisco non aggiornarmi.
> Comunque la mia era una battuta in coda ad altre fatte in precedenza, non passo certo il tempo a correggere quelli che potrebbero essere refusi di correntezza.
> Bruja


ma sì lo so ... anche la mia era una battuta. di errori ne faccio tanti anche se cerco di farne meno.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Parli della mia sicumera e dici che ho votato cuffaro!
> Sei un giullare e come tale sei il migliore.
> Il tuo problema è che non affronti gli argomenti con serenità. Tu sei ostinatamente, sfacciatamente, schifosamente schierato da una parte. E' come se una parte del tuo cervello fosse assolutamente coperto da permafrost.
> Per quanto riguarda lo studio ... non puoi continuare a leggere e studiare libri di parte ... guardare documentari di parte ... farti imbeccare sempre e soltanto da gente che la pensa come te.
> ...


   ???

  E perche’ sei di forza uova per caso… o la destra???

  Dubito…e lascia anche perdere… non ti sforzare per farmelo credere! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









  Comunque hai ragione sul fatto che non hai votato per Cuffaro, perche’ impedito (non tu) dalla mancanza delle preferenze espresse, pero’ l’acquario quello e’…della casa circondariale delle libbberta’..no?

  Ma senti come faccio ad affrontare gli argomenti con serenita’ (percio’ non li affronto) se arrivi tu, con la sicumera di chi ha visto addirittura la luce e taccia gli altri di ostinazione imbecille, schifosa, imbeccata e pilotata, su fatti successi decenni prima ove almeno per beneficio del dubbio (del non essere ancora nato) ti devi basare su studi postumi, se manco dei fatti tuoi contemporanei sei a conoscenza e nel caso pensi a farneticazioni anche inventate???

  Ora se non l’hai capito, il docu-film di ieri sera riportava solo INTERCETTAZIONI ORIGINALI….le voci che si sentivano erano proprio quelle dei tuoi protetti… e mi vieni a raccontare che IO sarei l’imbottito di puttanate???... a meno che gli ufficiali dei caramba che parlavano delle indagini fossero dei millantatori ed i nastri taroccati….

  Ora siccome ti ripeto, con tipi come te non vale la pena perder tempo ad aspettare il verbo, perche’ hai ben detto tu stesso che nella tua testa c’e’ il vuoto (ma anche pneumatico s’e’ visto)  ti diro’ anche che al contrario tuo, sono ben contento di avere la mia testa ingombra di kazzate ,secondo te, ma per quanto gia’ analizzato di te sopra, io la tua analisi la considero fatta da un’ameba.

  Che poi, scusa ne’…. ma te da “sgombro neuronico” dovresti chiamarti piu’ uno qualunque che uno di noi, o no?

  Comunque buon week-end…e nun t’affatica’ per metterti a pari con la meta’ della storia mancante!


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ???
> 
> E perche’ sei di forza uova per caso… o la destra???
> 
> ...


appunto ... un giullare!
un portatore della verità assoluta. uno che non ha capito un cazzo di quello che dicono altri non perchè non esplicitano bene il pensiero ma perchè assolutamente inadeguato, il giullare, a recepire ragionamenti diversi da quelli a lui noti.
io le domande me le continuo a fare tu vedi rai 3 e leggi travaglio. 
viviamo proprio in una nazione di idioti (ben inteso gli idioti sono coloro che hanno votato berlusconi). sto pensando di andare a vivere a cuba ... o venezuela ... vedrò


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> appunto ... un giullare!
> un portatore della verità assoluta. uno che non ha capito un cazzo di quello che dicono altri non perchè non esplicitano bene il pensiero ma perchè assolutamente inadeguato, il giullare, a recepire ragionamenti diversi da quelli a lui noti.
> io le domande me le continuo a fare tu vedi rai 3 e leggi travaglio.
> viviamo proprio in una nazione di idioti (ben inteso gli idioti sono coloro che hanno votato berlusconi). sto pensando di andare a vivere a cuba ... o venezuela ... vedrò


allora famo a capirse, se tu parli ed intendi al contrario basta che lo comunichi prima a mo' di legenda...

non hai aperto tu sto kazzo di treddo (rilassati non sto perdendo la pazienza..anzi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )   dicendo quanto so' vigliacchi i partigiani e che per colpa loro ci fu la strage di Sant'anna etcetc..???

Fedifrago ti ha riportato correttamente...NON IO IDIOTA, lo stralcio storico che i partigiani manco c'erano in zona ma fu solo la situazione della terra bruciata che fecero quelle merde naziste e fasciste dato che avevano capito che per loro ormai erano kazzi...

Tu basi la tua verita' su un fatto ROMANZATO come il film di Spike Lee...non e' storia ma tratto dal romanzo di quell'altro kazzone che pero' a te basta per dichiararlo STORIA...























ao' me sa che ci tieni a dimostrare che so' IDIOTI quelli che  votano pe' Berluska...

pero' non dovevi sforzarti...sei idiota a prescindere...non studi..


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> allora famo a capirse, se tu parli ed intendi al contrario basta che lo comunichi prima a mo' di legenda...
> 
> non hai aperto tu sto kazzo di treddo (rilassati non sto perdendo la pazienza..anzi...
> 
> ...


 
ci hanno una voglia, ma una voglia di smerdare la resistenza che metà basta.. 
ma come vuoi che Spike lee capisca un cazz de resistenza..
per fortuna non conosce l'esistenza delle guerre puniche, se no faceva un film pure su quelle...


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> allora famo a capirse, se tu parli ed intendi al contrario basta che lo comunichi prima a mo' di legenda...
> 
> non hai aperto tu sto kazzo di treddo (rilassati non sto perdendo la pazienza..anzi...
> 
> ...


continuo a dire che sei deficiente.
io ho scritto più volte che non è vero che i partigiani erano eroi, o meglio, non tutti erano eroi e che tanti fecero cazzate ma tante cazzate.
tu e quelli come te li innalzate tutti al rango di eroi.
la storia ci dice, invece, che se non fossero arrivati gli americani col cazzo che oggi saremmo una nazione più o meno libera.
ripeto: non è vero che tutti i partigiani erano eroi. molti di loro si comportarono da terroristi e si macchiarono di crimini orrendi.
dire questo, però, non vuol dire rivalutare i nazifascisti i quali, a loro volta, si comportarono da terroristi e si macchiarono di crimini orrendi.
non ci vuole molto a capire su ... ce la fai anche tu.
è vero io non ho studiato come hai fatto tu ... anche a scuola contestavo gli insegnamenti del cazzo di professori come te. il loro problema, come il tuo, è che si trovavano di fronte uno che non abbassava lo sguardo solo perchè qualcuno aveva autorità o perchè, come nel tuo caso, continuava a dire idiota, ignorante et similia.
per dirla in maniera spiccia: non me ne fotte un cazzo del tuo giudizio su di me ma quando un fatto è incontrovertibile rimane comunque tale a prescindere se un giullare dice a me che sono idiota.

p.s.: nemmeno io perdo la pazienza sta sereno


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ci hanno una voglia, ma una voglia di smerdare la resistenza che metà basta..
> ma come vuoi che Spike lee capisca un cazz de resistenza..
> per fortuna non conosce l'esistenza delle guerre puniche, se no faceva un film pure su quelle...


Anna ... aprite la mente che vi fa solo bene.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ci hanno una voglia, ma una voglia di smerdare la resistenza che metà basta..
> ma come vuoi che Spike lee capisca un cazz de resistenza..
> per fortuna non conosce l'esistenza delle guerre puniche, se no faceva un film pure su quelle...


ah ma stai tranquilla, che lo storico uno qualunque, mo' ce mette na' pezza e finalmente usciremo dall'in*i*oranza...

non so te ma io mi sento confortato se so' sti' elementi che smerdano...

eh gia' mi piace vincere facile...


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah ma stai tranquilla, che lo storico uno qualunque, mo' ce mette na' pezza e finalmente usciremo dall'in*i*oranza...
> 
> non so te ma io mi sento confortato se so' sti' elementi che smerdano...
> 
> eh gia' mi piace vincere facile...


mi fa piacere .... le persone come te moriranno felici di esser*si* considerate dei numeri uno


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> continuo a dire che sei deficiente.
> io ho scritto più volte che non è vero che i partigiani erano eroi, o meglio, non tutti erano eroi e che tanti fecero cazzate ma tante cazzate.
> tu e quelli come te li innalzate tutti al rango di eroi.
> la storia ci dice, invece, che se non fossero arrivati gli americani col cazzo che oggi saremmo una nazione più o meno libera.
> ...


niente in confronto a quello che furono capaci di fare i nazisti.
e non tirare in ballo i gualg come esempio di contradittorio, perché con la nostra storia non ci azzecca un tubo.

ma poi niente... come fai a paragonare i partigiani ai nazisti me lo devi ancora spiegare...


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> niente in confronto a quello che furono capaci di fare i nazisti.
> e non tirare in ballo i gualg come esempio di contradittorio, perché con la nostra storia non ci azzecca un tubo.
> 
> ma poi niente... come fai a paragonare i partigiani ai nazisti me lo devi ancora spiegare...


Perchè diversi di loro hanno fatto più o meno le stesse porcate. Tu dici niente in confronto invece io dico: stronzi gli uni e stronzi gli altri. Vedi qual'è la differenza?


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Anna ... aprite la mente che vi fa solo bene.


ce la ho così aperta che ho chiaro-chiarissimo che il torto stava da una parte sola.
sono così aperta che per me la resistenza è intoccabile e inattaccabile.

PS: gli americani, tanto perché tu lo sappia, rifornivano i partigiani di armi via cielo e senza fare distinzioni fra chi le raccoglieva........... o anche su questo hai la tua verità?
questa è storia.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Perchè diversi di loro hanno fatto più o meno le stesse porcate. Tu dici niente in confronto invece io dico: stronzi gli uni e stronzi gli altri. Vedi qual'è la differenza?


le stesse porcate?
ma vai a dirlo ai deportati, vah...
come puoi paragonare le cose solo dio sa.


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ce la ho così aperta che ho chiaro-chiarissimo che *il torto stava da una parte sola.*
> sono così aperta che per me la resistenza è intoccabile e inattaccabile.
> 
> PS: gli americani, tanto perché tu lo sappia, rifornivano i partigiani di armi via cielo e senza fare distinzioni fra chi le raccoglieva........... o anche su questo hai la tua verità?
> questa è storia.


E che ti devo dire ancora? Nulla credo!
Se non fossero arrivati gli americani sei certa che i partigiani ce l'avrebbero fatta? Oppure ammetti che l'intervento degli americani fu risolutivo?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> continuo a dire che sei deficiente.
> io ho scritto più volte che non è vero che i partigiani erano eroi, o meglio, non tutti erano eroi e che tanti fecero cazzate ma tante cazzate.
> *tu e quelli come te li innalzate tutti al rango di eroi.
> la storia ci dice, invece, che se non fossero arrivati gli americani col cazzo che oggi saremmo una nazione più o meno libera.*
> ...


ma io e' per quello che non volevo venire in questo treddo di merda....



















TU NON SAI UN KAZZO!!!! ed insiste...

ue' pirlone ignorante, vatti a controllare solo le date....se gli alleati erano bloccati nella risalita, chi kazzo ha liberato l'Alta Italia???I partigiani kazzone dove operavano?Al di sotto o al disopra della linea... della linea... dai che l'accendiamo 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















perche' gli alleati furono costretti a fare il governo a Salerno...ti risulta anche un Salerno nel Nord???























del fatto che i titini e l'armata rossa annientavano invece a tempo di record i nazisti&C non t'ha detto mammina??

e quindi la paura fottuta che gli alleati avevano per i titini che avanzavano nei balcani e si riconquistavano le loro terre e che non si sarebbero fermati al confine ma avrebbero avuto mire anche in Italia, mandando a puttane l'accordo spartitorio di Yalta, sempre mammina ti ha detto niente??























percio' imbezel...dati questi fatti  storici ed acclarati, per guadagnare tempo gli alleati bloccati nella risalita armavano i partigiani ed anche economicamente...i lanci paracadutati di armi e vettovaglie sulle montagne ed i soldi che i servizi segreti britannici versavano al comitato di liberazione alta Italia, tu mai sentisti???























il Nord infatti era pieno di americani ed inglesi &C che combattevano contro la Wermacht e le SS...



















complimenti uno qualunque...sei uno spasso....


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> le stesse porcate?
> ma vai a dirlo ai deportati, vah...
> come puoi paragonare le cose solo dio sa.


Vai a dirlo ai familiari di coloro che furono trucidati dai partigiani.


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma io e' per quello che non volevo venire in questo treddo di merda....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhhhh
sono deluso di me stesso!
di cosa parliamo? di cosa parliamo dico io ... e poi mi chiedo ancora come mai esistono certi personaggi ... oggi!
quello che tu citi lo si legge in qualsiasi sito di propaganda. ho già scritto tante altre volte che oggi tutti sembrano professori soltanto perchè padroneggiano google e wikipedia. io sto andando oltre ... vorrei cercare di far capire anche ad un vero coglione doc come te che la verità non sta ne a destra ne a sinistra ma che tutti hanno le loro colpe e che nessuna parte è immune da colpe.
ma che ci parlo a fare con te ... passami ringhio


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Vai a dirlo ai familiari di coloro che furono trucidati dai partigiani.


continui a non capire... 
te lo ha spiegato pure Stermi e tu continui a insistere...

potrei dirti vai a dirlo a chi ha visto bruciare gente viva a Marzabotto...


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> continui a non capire...
> te lo ha spiegato pure Stermi e tu continui a insistere...
> 
> potrei dirti vai a dirlo a chi ha visto bruciare gente viva a Marzabotto...


oh cazzo! io non capisco?
tu santifichi i partigiani e demonizzi i nazifascisti perchè distingui in "morti buoni e morti cattivi".
per me sono da demonizzare entrambi.
chiaro? comunque ... anche tu hai diritto a pensarla come vuoi ... per fortuna gli americani ci hanno reso la libertà  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















cazzo ... se capitavamo nella vecchia URSS o in cina col cazzo che potevi usare internet


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> E che ti devo dire ancora? Nulla credo!
> Se non fossero arrivati gli americani sei certa che i partigiani ce l'avrebbero fatta? Oppure ammetti che l'intervento degli americani fu risolutivo?


ma non capisci un cazzo o fai solo finta?

secondo te, se gli americani regalavano armi via cielo (sul nord italia) senza curarsi di chi le raccoglieva................................. ci arrivi a pensare per un attimo che era già tutto previsto, o no????
e minchia, eh..........


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non capisci un cazzo o fai solo finta?
> 
> secondo te, se gli americani regalavano armi via cielo (sul nord italia) senza curarsi di chi le raccoglieva................................. ci arrivi a pensare per un attimo che era già tutto previsto, o no????
> e minchia, eh..........


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> oh cazzo! io non capisco?
> tu santifichi i partigiani e demonizzi i nazifascisti perchè distingui in "morti buoni e morti cattivi".
> per me sono da demonizzare entrambi.
> chiaro? comunque ... anche tu hai diritto a pensarla come vuoi ... per fortuna gli americani ci hanno reso la libertà
> ...


ci hanno reso la libertà decidendo le nostre sorti e impiantando basi usa su tutto il nostro territorio.
uè se te che non capisci mi sa, mica io.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


>


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhh
> sono deluso di me stesso!
> di cosa parliamo? di cosa parliamo dico io ... e poi mi chiedo ancora come mai esistono certi personaggi ... oggi!
> quello che tu citi lo si legge in qualsiasi sito di propaganda. ho già scritto tante altre volte che oggi tutti sembrano professori soltanto perchè padroneggiano google e wikipedia. io sto andando oltre ... vorrei cercare di far capire anche ad un vero coglione doc come te che la verità non sta ne a destra ne a sinistra ma che tutti hanno le loro colpe e che nessuna parte è immune da colpe.
> ma che ci parlo a fare con te ... passami ringhio


senti kazzone e' inutile che cerchi di girare la frittata...

tu hai esordito col 3d incolpando i partigiani di vigliaccheria e che la strage fosse per colpa loro, perche' tu la storia la sai e bla bla bla...

io ti ripeto che con imbecilli come te e' solo fiato sprecato perche' sei solo un troll del kazzo, ma per riassumerti il concetto per categorie, se mi occupi casa, ti trastulli con le mie cose e con le mie donne etcetcetc, io ti spacco il kulo fino alla tua settima generazione...

ma purtroppo manco la prima si e' mazzuolata per benino dato che il tuo DNA deriva da qualcuno che se l'e' scampata e mo cerca di riscrivere la storia contando sull'ignoranza...

comunque ricordatelo che siete stati sderenati gia' una volta... il vostro revanscismo ficcatelo.... ops.....presentatelo pure all'incasso...dai facce ride...


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> senti kazzone e' inutile che cerchi di girare la frittata...
> 
> tu hai esordito col 3d incolpando i partigiani di vigliaccheria e che la strage fosse per colpa loro, perche' tu la storia la sai e bla bla bla...
> 
> ...


non capisci nemmeno che era uno spunto per parlare di partigiani ...
ma davvero sono meravigliato di me stesso!
poi parli di troll ... e mi dai ragione. google e wikipedia hanno rovinato generazioni di persone che sarebbero state più utili in agricoltura ... magari biologica ma sempre agricoltura è


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> non capisci nemmeno che era uno spunto per parlare di partigiani ...
> ma davvero sono meravigliato di me stesso!
> poi parli di troll ... e mi dai ragione. google e wikipedia hanno rovinato generazioni di persone che sarebbero state più utili in agricoltura ... magari biologica ma sempre agricoltura è


quanto ti sbagli... almeno nel caso di sterminator.
poi fa te.. il confronto resta aperto, ma sarebbe più interessante se restasse nei contenuti.


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> quanto ti sbagli... almeno nel caso di sterminator.
> poi fa te.. il confronto resta aperto, ma sarebbe più interessante se restasse nei contenuti.


perchè mi sbaglio?
e poi dici a me che deve restare nei contenuti? lo dici a me? lo hai letto bene?
lo leggi nel modo in cui si relaziona?
a me non fotte un cazzo dei suoi contenuti ... e ti ribadisco la mia totale serenità


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> non capisci nemmeno che era uno spunto per parlare di partigiani ...
> ma davvero sono meravigliato di me stesso!
> poi parli di troll ... e mi dai ragione. google e wikipedia hanno rovinato generazioni di persone che sarebbero state più utili in agricoltura ... magari biologica ma sempre agricoltura è


ammetterai che lo spunto per parlare male dei partigiani prendendo per oro colato...de piu'...STORIA una trasposizione romanzata, non depone a tuo favore...certo hai compromesso e di molto il dialogo, ma comunque meglio cosi'...m'hai allietato il pomeriggio...



















Ps: un consiglio... preparati di piu'...e gia' che ci sei, approfondisci i VERI motivi che li hanno spinti ad entrare in guerra, peccato che scoprirai che la liberta' di tuo nonno o di tuo padre, non fossero proprio prese in considerazione dato che il popolo americano se ne fotteva e si dovettero inventare Pearl Harbor per intervenire......(me pare l'11/9...ma che combinasiun')...























ah gia' che ci sei, mi dici poi anche per quale kazzo di motivo entrarono nella prima guerra mondiale gli USSA (nuova definizione di United Socialist States of America)???...con calma pero'....


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2008)

*con la matematica come stai?*

storia e religione sono materie che sterminatore pare aver approfondito parecchio.
ieri sera ero tra gli spettatori del docufilm su RAI 3:imperdibile .


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> storia e religione sono materie che sterminatore pare aver approfondito parecchio.
> ieri sera ero tra gli spettatori del docufilm su RAI 3:imperdibile .


azzo m'hai fatto sovvenire una grave mancanza...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> perchè mi sbaglio?
> e poi dici a me che deve restare nei contenuti? lo dici a me? lo hai letto bene?
> lo leggi nel modo in cui si relaziona?
> a me non fotte un cazzo dei suoi contenuti ... e ti ribadisco la mia totale serenità



senti un po', non per darti troppi compiti (e' colpa di Minerva... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  , ma un tassello molto importante per la tua koltura, visto che ti dai all'agricoltura, e' sviscerare anche l'Organizzazione Odessa... la via dei topi......

ti anticipo pero', visto che domani andrai in chiesa a farti redimere i peccati da chi invece ti fidi e gode della tua altissima stima, di che si tratta  anche se e' robetta...la fuga dei criminali nazisti e degli ustascia in america latina tramite il vaticano...eh gia' ma so' pettegolezzi wikipedici e di quegli ignorantoni degli ebrei che ce l'hanno con il Pio...


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ammetterai che lo spunto per parlare male dei partigiani prendendo per oro colato...de piu'...STORIA una trasposizione romanzata, non depone a tuo favore...certo hai compromesso e di molto il dialogo, ma comunque meglio cosi'...m'hai allietato il pomeriggio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo l'11/9  

	
	
		
		
	


	




meno male che non tutti la pensano allo stesso modo ... però tutti vanno in giro con la verità in tasca.
e se hai degli sponsor come minerva ... sei proprio a cavallo!


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> senti un po', non per darti troppi compiti (e' colpa di Minerva...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


egrezio pezzente ... mai messo piede in una chiesa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




magari i tuoi genitori ti hanno anche battezzato ..... coglioncello ... 
continui a non capire che qui l'unico che ha davvero pensieri propri e non indotti sono io.
tu sei indottrinato, fanatico, fazioso, pieno di luoghi comuni come quello dell' 11/9 (ma pensa come sarebbe facile capire tutti i misteri della vita ... basterebbe chiedere a te) ... 
io resto sereno ... tu, anche se non lo dimostri, sei livoroso quanto basta ... ma attenzione che ti si consuma il fegato! quelli che la pensano come te sono e saranno sempre livorosi e sai perchè? non riescono ad affermare la loro altisonante e limpida verità. Si continuano a chiedere: ma come? davvero non riescono a capire che sbagliano? questi ignorantoni ... ineducati ... rozzi e cafoni ... chi credono di essere per resistere all'onda della VERITA'


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> certo l'11/9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


qua non stiamo a far classifiche perche' il palmares e' gia' tutto tuo...























d'altronde da un imbecille che si spaccia per fine conoscitore di chi vota e taccia per calunnie cio' che smerda il suo capo e che mo' si ciuccia 140 milioni di neuro a Catania e che basteranno fino a Natale, secondo comune italico nella storia d'Italia dopo Taranto (stesse cure mortali cdl) ad essere fallito con l'amorevole cura di Sciampagnini sindaco che si diletta anche in amorevoli cure personali al Berluska e con vice sindaco Lombardo che mo' si fa i kazzi suoi in Sicilia, cosa ci si puo' apsettare??

che avra' uno stock de bidoni de vasellina che lo coprono fino al 2032...

avanti cosi'...


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> qua non stiamo a far classifiche perche' il palmares e' gia' tutto tuo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e quindi?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> egrezio pezzente ... mai messo piede in una chiesa
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























manco la chiesa gode della tua stima???stai 'nguaiato allora...



















luoghi comuni???

eh gia' perche' a te di Operazione Chaos di Angleton...nulla dissero...vedo......

eh gia' perche' anche la scuola delle americhe e' un luogo comune...

dei piani Cia desecretati su tante amenita' simili...anche...

riassunto:

e vai di vasellina....autonomo...di pensiero...

ao' tu un pensiero solo c'hai... come rimediare la faiga e manco devi esse' bono...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> e quindi?


e quindi i giudici so' Kumunisti e la gatta ha fatto tre gattini...


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> manco la chiesa gode della tua stima???stai 'nguaiato allora...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cambi nick cambiando forum ma sempre tu sei
la faiga non mi interessa ... sono gay


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e quindi i giudici so' Kumunisti e la gatta ha fatto tre gattini...


questa la sapevo!
la sapevo!


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> cambi nick cambiando forum ma sempre tu sei
> la faiga non mi interessa ... sono gay


certo che in altri fora uso altri nicks e sterminator e' solo per questo, pero' deduco che non saranno gli stessi fora che bazzico io perche' uno sfigato storico come te, li' s'erudisce almeno....


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> cambi nick cambiando forum ma sempre tu sei
> la faiga non mi interessa ... sono gay


giusto per non farti mancare niente...























comunque non sei il mio tipo...alla larga...


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> eh gia' perche' a te di Operazione Chaos di Angleton...nulla dissero...vedo......


invece so tutto su operazione chaos:

Il piano CHAOS è una tipica operazione "False flag". Base di questa operazione psicologica era, come dice il nome, creare il caos, in modo che l'opinione pubblica ne chiedesse al governo la repressione. L'operazione raggiunse il suo momento culminante nel 1968 e nel 1969, in particolare in USA dove tra l'altro si tenne il concerto di Woodstock che alcuni pensano organizzato dalla stessa CIA per sostenere sia il piano che un altro progetto denominato MK ULTRA.[1]
Ha consistito nell'infiltrazione in ambienti rivoluzionari tendente allo scopo di egemonizzarli e strumentalizzarli onde provocare atti estremi di violenza e terrorismo e quindi diminuire il consenso popolare verso i partiti antiamericani. Si ritiene[_senza fonte_] che il '68 e la "strategia della tensione" degli "opposti estremismi" siano il risultato auspicato[_senza fonte_] dall'Operazione. A conferma di ciò viene il fatto che oggi vengano alla luce rivelazioni secondo le quali i maggiori protagonisti dei gruppuscoli extraparlamentari tanto di destra quanto di sinistra fossero agenti CIA (esempi: Giuliano Ferrara, Pino Rauti)[_senza fonte_], il che ne spiega anche la diffusa impunità con la quale potevano agire. Il mezzo più utilizzato sia per favorire che per finanziare l'operazione fu il traffico di droga, che grazie a tale necessità raggiunse i livelli di ampia diffusione.
Ha avuto un ruolo preminente alla preparazione della situazione politica della Grecia nei mesi precedenti il colpo di stato del 1967.[2]

*Sviluppi [modifica]*

Il Manuale da Campo 30-31 dell’esercito degli Stati Uniti redatto il 18 marzo 1970 dal generale Westmoreland sviluppa i concetti dell'Operazione CHAOS, così come le appendici FM 30-31 A e FM 30-31 B, dove si trovano descritte le operazioni "False": «Possono esserci momenti in cui i governi ospiti mostrano passività o indecisione di fronte alla sovversione comunista e, secondo l’interpretazione dei servizi segreti americani, non reagiscono con sufficiente efficacia (…) I servizi segreti dell'esercito degli Stati Uniti devono avere i mezzi per lanciare operazioni speciali che convincano i governi ospiti e l'opinione pubblica della realtà del pericolo insurrezionale. Allo scopo di raggiungere questo obiettivo, i servizi americani devono cercare di infiltrare gli insorti per mezzo di agenti in missione speciale che devono formare gruppi d'azione speciale tra gli elementi più radicali (…) Nel caso in cui non sia possibile infiltrare con successo tali agenti al vertice dei ribelli, può essere utile strumentalizzare per i propri fini organizzazioni di estrema sinistra per raggiungere gli scopi descritti sopra. (…) Queste operazioni speciali devono rimanere rigorosamente segrete. Solamente le persone che agiscono contro l’insurrezione rivoluzionaria conosceranno il coinvolgimento dell'esercito americano negli affari interni di un paese alleato.»


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> giusto per non farti mancare niente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah allora la faiga la cerchi tu ...  e tu sei bono? nel senso che te la danno qui sul forum?


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> certo che in altri fora uso altri nicks e sterminator e' solo per questo, pero' deduco che non saranno gli stessi fora che bazzico io perche' uno sfigato storico come te, li' s'erudisce almeno....


vero sono uno storico sfigato ...
uno struzzo con la testa sotto la sabbia ...
ma tu per rimediare una scopata sui forum devi studiare così tanto? non vale la pena


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> vero sono uno storico sfigato ...
> uno struzzo con la testa sotto la sabbia ...
> ma tu per rimediare una scopata sui forum devi studiare così tanto? non vale la pena


vedi che allora ho ragione io??

tu bazzichi dei fora diversi dai miei....li' non si cucca...nei tuoi invece...ce provi...



















anche qui...me sa che sei te che hai quel chiodo e non io...

e la mia STORIA lo dimostra...sfighe'...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> vero sono uno storico sfigato ...
> uno struzzo con la testa sotto la sabbia ...
> ma tu per rimediare una scopata sui forum devi studiare così tanto? non vale la pena


quanto ti sbagli... sono anni che lo conosco e sono strascicura che non ha mai cercato scopate nei forum.


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> quanto ti sbagli... sono anni che lo conosco e sono strascicura che non ha mai cercato scopate nei forum.


lo conosci di persona? sei sicura perchè? come mai? perchè non l'ha chiesta a te?
io l'ho mai chiesta? no perchè magari riusciamo a ristabilire almeno una verità


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vedi che allora ho ragione io??
> 
> tu bazzichi dei fora diversi dai miei....*li' non si cucca*...nei tuoi invece...ce provi...
> 
> ...


ti ho già detto che sono gay ... io non la chiedo a nessuna. se l'ho chiesta a qualcuna è autorizzata a dirlo 
lì non cucchi tu ma mi hanno detto che organizzano ammucchiate fenomenali ... solo che prima di qualsiasi "atto" bisogna rispondere a domande difficilissime


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> invece so tutto su operazione chaos:
> 
> Il piano CHAOS è una tipica operazione "False flag". Base di questa operazione psicologica era, come dice il nome, creare il caos, in modo che l'opinione pubblica ne chiedesse al governo la repressione. L'operazione raggiunse il suo momento culminante nel 1968 e nel 1969, in particolare in USA dove tra l'altro si tenne il concerto di Woodstock che alcuni pensano organizzato dalla stessa CIA per sostenere sia il piano che un altro progetto denominato MK ULTRA.[1]
> Ha consistito nell'infiltrazione in ambienti rivoluzionari tendente allo scopo di egemonizzarli e strumentalizzarli onde provocare atti estremi di violenza e terrorismo e quindi diminuire il consenso popolare verso i partiti antiamericani. Si ritiene[_senza fonte_] che il '68 e la "strategia della tensione" degli "opposti estremismi" siano il risultato auspicato[_senza fonte_] dall'Operazione. A conferma di ciò viene il fatto che oggi vengano alla luce rivelazioni secondo le quali i maggiori protagonisti dei gruppuscoli extraparlamentari tanto di destra quanto di sinistra fossero agenti CIA (esempi: Giuliano Ferrara, Pino Rauti)[_senza fonte_], il che ne spiega anche la diffusa impunità con la quale potevano agire. Il mezzo più utilizzato sia per favorire che per finanziare l'operazione fu il traffico di droga, che grazie a tale necessità raggiunse i livelli di ampia diffusione.
> ...



urca, ma sei studiato allora...


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> urca, ma sei studiato allora...


 sono studiato stirato e inamidato


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> lo conosci di persona? sei sicura perchè? come mai? perchè non l'ha chiesta a te?
> io l'ho mai chiesta? no perchè magari riusciamo a ristabilire almeno una verità


posso dire la stessa cosa di te. questa è verità, ma non c'entra un piffero con quello di cui si stava discutendo.


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> posso dire la stessa cosa di te. questa è verità, ma non c'entra un piffero con quello di cui si stava discutendo.


vedi come si cambiano le carte in tavola? LUI PER PRIMO MI HA DETTO CHE MI INTERESSA LA FAIGA
Anna A ... fai un favore alla tua intelligenza ... cerca di essere equidistante
a me non interessa se lui lo fa o no ... ma lui condisce le sue argomentazioni con battutine qua e la ... se poi le faccio anche io (cosa che non mi spiace affatto) non diciamo che vado io fuori dal seminato. ENTRAMBI ANDIAMO FUORI DAL SEMINATO


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ti ho già detto che sono gay ... io non la chiedo a nessuna. se l'ho chiesta a qualcuna è autorizzata a dirlo
> lì non cucchi tu ma mi hanno detto che organizzano ammucchiate fenomenali ... solo che prima di qualsiasi "atto" bisogna rispondere a domande difficilissime


???

comunque ad essere sincero, a me del tuo soddisfacimento o meno sessuale, per giunta se in ruoli attivi o passivi,  m'importa na' sega!















scusa se so' insensibbbbile.... ma di piu' nun posso fa'...


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ???
> 
> comunque ad essere sincero, a me del tuo soddisfacimento o meno sessuale, per giunta se in ruoli attivi o passivi, m'importa *na' sega*!
> 
> ...


ecco bravo ma vedi di non ammazzartici di seghe ... che tra l'altro diventi cieco


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ecco bravo ma vedi di non ammazzartici di seghe ... che tra l'altro diventi cieco


avendo ancora a disposizione una mugliera sempre ben tagliandata e che funzica mejo del rodaggio, e' una pratica a cui sono poco avvezzo...mentre tu invece... o no?















comunque chiuderei qui a meno che non vorrai far scadere il tutto nello scannatoio...

te saludi...SuperPippo...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Ottobre 2008)

e per fortuna che si parlava di partigiani...

era meglio parlare del lodo schifani?


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e per fortuna che si parlava di partigiani...
> 
> era meglio parlare del lodo schifani?



NO!
















​


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah gia' che ci sei, mi dici poi anche per quale kazzo di motivo entrarono nella prima guerra mondiale gli USSA (nuova definizione di United Socialist States of America)???...con calma pero'....


Se parliamo di VERITA' storiche (che già è una contraddizione in termini almeno per la storia recente) credo che dovresti spiegare meglio cosa intendi per ENTRARE IN GUERRA...perchè nella PRIMA guerra mondiale diedero solo un appoggio agli ALLEATI (e già nel concetto di alleanza hai la tua spiegazione del perchè no?) dal 1917 dopo la morte di più di un centinaio di civili americani uccisi in un attacco tedesco a una nave civile.

Quanto ad "inventarsi" Pearl Harbor...cosa intendi? Che è solo un pretesto?

Come l'assassinio del granduca Francesco Ferdinando no?

Ogni guerra per venir scatenata ha alla base un "pretesto"...nella prima guerra mondiale per l'America fu l'affondamento del Lousitania, no? E quindi?

Quello di Pearl Harbor non era "pretesto" più che sufficente? 
L'america, al di là di Pearl Harbor, dichiararono guerra o ricevettero una dichiarazione di guerra dai nippon?

Poi che nella prima guerra mondiale vi fosse interesse americano per "partecipare" alle spartizioni dei vincitori (o prevedibili tali) non ci piove...

Ma rimanere sul piano del confronto civile su posizioni differenti, senza offendere ogni tre per due (sinonimo o di eccessiva sicumera o di debolezza argomentativa, non certo di equilibrio e desiderio di confrontarsi veramente) impossibile vero?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se parliamo di VERITA' storiche (che già è una contraddizione in termini almeno per la storia recente) credo che dovresti spiegare meglio cosa intendi per ENTRARE IN GUERRA...perchè nella PRIMA guerra mondiale diedero solo un appoggio agli ALLEATI (e già nel concetto di alleanza hai la tua spiegazione del perchè no?) dal 1917 dopo la morte di più di un centinaio di civili americani uccisi in un attacco tedesco a una nave civile.
> 
> Quanto ad "inventarsi" Pearl Harbor...cosa intendi? Che è solo un pretesto?
> 
> ...


 *Fedi’, ma che confronto ci puo’ essere quando il primo kazzone di passaggio pretende di riscrivere la storia perche’ lui ha visto la luce e taccia gli altri (me nello specifico) di non sapere un kazzo per di piu’ imbottito di ideologia e schifosi pregiudizi…??? Mah… io ammetto i miei limiti…cioe’ di non averlo sfankulato prima senza passare dal via… 

	
	
		
		
	


	















*

 *Ora veniamo a te…mi dispiace ma sei rimandato a settembre, perche’ smentiscono la tua ricostruzione premasticata e predigerita che hai ravanato sulla prima guerra mondiale, le date….*

 *7 maggio 1915, affondamento Lusitania;*
 *6 aprile 1917, entrata in guerra USSA;*

 *cioe’ famme capi’, io a te do’ un kazzotto adesso e tu t’inkazzi dopo 2 anni???

















*

 *I 1000 e rotti morti del Lusitania furono mandati deliberatamente a morire, solo perche' fosse allentato il blocco scatenando la riprovazione del mondo sulla Germania, dato anche che furono ampiamente avvertiti che se avessero cercato di forzare il blocco navale tedesco, sarebbero stati affondati e cosi’ fu’.*

 *Ma non solo per loro ma anche altre navi passeggeri furono affondate, pero’ stranamente con poco bordello, chissa' perche'. 

	
	
		
		
	


	











*

 *Invece se permetti, ti spiego cosa risulta leggendo il contesto….*

 *La prima guerra mondiale e’ servita agli USSA per sfasciare il predominio Britannico mondiale…studiati cosa possedeva l’Inghilterra in giro per il mondo e gli USA che posizione avessero nella graduatoria delle potenze militari mondiali (il 6° suggerisco&#8230 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*

 *La flotta inglese era a puttane per colpa degli efficacissimi U-boat che bloccavano l’atlantico ed il mediterraneo e gli USA rifornivano l’intesa di navi ed aerei a tutto spiano, facendo affari d’oro….ed anche e soprattutto, ma e’ una combinazione, ma guarda proprio il caso alle volte, …. col PETROLIO che serviva alle baracche per funzionare….*

 *Quindi:*

 *1)**Furono soltanto le petroliere ed i mercantili affondati dai crucchi che impedivano di fare affari agli Usa, che dopo 2 anni dallo sfregio Lusitania e ben 3 dall’inizio guerra gli fecero decidere d’intervenire;*

 *2)**Il rischio dei messicani sobillati dai tedeschi per riconquistarsi le terre perdute (California etcetc);*

 *3)**L’uscita di scena dei russi sfiancati dalla mancanza di petrolio (studiati la distruzione tedesca ai pozzi di Baku e l’impossibilita’ di partecipare all’estrazione del petrolio in medio-oriente rimasta solo agli inglesi) e dallo sbandamento dell’esercito a seguito della rivoluzione del 1917, quindi il rischio che terrorizzo’ gli Usa di perdere i loro soldi se l'intesa perdeva la guerra…infatti solo noi eravamo in debito di 300 milioni di dollari e gli altri molto di piu’…  *


 *Percio’ a voi che vedete nella prima guerra mondiale l’esportazione della democrazia (seppure a scoppio ritardato di ben 3 anni&#8230 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    contro le dittature, consiglio come minimo una visita oculistica… 

	
	
		
		
	


	















*

 *Per la seconda il copione si e’ ripetuto….*

 *Ora dimmi te, se vedi che il Giappone fotte alla Cina delle terre, si fotte la Maciuria, l’Indocina  e tu (USSA) e gli inglesi vi preoccupate al punto da fargli un embargo anche a protezione almeno delle terre ricche di petrolio…ANCORA???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  ... neh non ti aspetti che ti vengano a sfasciare il kulen???NO??? dormi tranquillo e beato tra sette guanciali???.....tanto piu’ che l’intelligence che decrittava i messaggi jap in codice sapeva dell’attacco imminente???…*

 *Dopo guarda il bel lavoro che hanno fatto i jap agli USA spazzando via gli inglesi da tutte quelle terre prese poi dagli USA stessi.*

 *Percio’ a voi che ri-vedete nella seconda guerra l’esportazione della democrazia (seppure ancora a scoppio ritardato&#8230 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    contro le dittature, ri-consiglio come minimo un’altra visita oculistica… 

	
	
		
		
	


	











*

 *Ma sto modus operandi non ti mette il tarlo…mica la certezza,che scherziamo?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  …che l’11/9 abbia seguito lo stesso copione???*

 *No perche’ dello spazzolamento a Saddam perche’ avesse armi di distruzione di massa e non che pretendesse il pagamento del petrolio in euro anziche’ in dollari, tu continui a crederci nonostante l’ammissione USSA?... 

	
	
		
		
	


	















*

 *Percio’ a voi che ri-ri-vedete l’esportazione della democrazia contro le dittature, ri-ri-consiglio fateve n’abbonamento…risparmiate…*

 *Ao’ ma tutti abbiamo scritto giocondo?*

 *Rega’ pero’ mo’ basta giocare che so’ ciapa’… devo andare…


















*


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se parliamo di VERITA' storiche (che già è una contraddizione in termini almeno per la storia recente) credo che dovresti spiegare meglio cosa intendi per ENTRARE IN GUERRA...perchè nella PRIMA guerra mondiale diedero solo un appoggio agli ALLEATI (e già nel concetto di alleanza hai la tua spiegazione del perchè no?) dal 1917 dopo la morte di più di un centinaio di civili americani uccisi in un attacco tedesco a una nave civile.
> 
> *Quanto ad "inventarsi" Pearl Harbor...cosa intendi? Che è solo un pretesto*?
> 
> ...


Un prevedibile e auspicato attacco che consentì a Roosvelt di entrare in guerra, nonostante tutte le promesse di neutralità fatte agli elettori. 
Stranamente, le navi davvero importanti della flotta non erano in rada, quel giorno.


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2008)

*Sterminator dei miei coglioni*

Che tu sia infarcito di ideologia non vi è alcun dubbio. Vedi proprio qualche mese fa parlando con un prof di economia, consulente della banca mondiale, uno dei consulenti del fondo monetario mondiale ecc. ecc. si diceva proprio che l'america non sta usando un barile del petrolio di saddam. Che gli usa non ne hanno bisogno ecc. ecc.
ma francamente non mi interessa di parlare con una persona che crede di sapere tutto perchè lo apprende da internet, libri et similia. 
D'altra parte LE NOZIONI SI ACQUISISCONO, LA CULTURA SI ACQUISTA MA L'INTELLIGENZA O CE L'HAI O NON CE L'HAI. Ritengo che tu ne sia carente.


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un prevedibile e auspicato attacco che consentì a Roosvelt di entrare in guerra, nonostante tutte le promesse di neutralità fatte agli elettori.
> Stranamente, le navi davvero importanti della flotta non erano in rada, quel giorno.


Siete strabilianti nella vs. sicumera. Non vale la pena parlarne davvero!
sarà che a me, i professionisti della dietrologia, fanno schifo anche nella vita di tutti i giorni e nel lavoro ... mai avuto amici professionisti della dietrologia.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Un prevedibile e auspicato attacco che consentì a Roosvelt di entrare in guerra*, nonostante tutte le promesse di neutralità fatte agli elettori.
> Stranamente, le navi davvero importanti della flotta non erano in rada, quel giorno.


Ma ci fu o se l'inventarono?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se le tirarono addosso da soli le bombe gli americani?
Almeno questo è acclarato? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che poi i giapponesi furono coglioni, ci sta...ma da questo a negare che siano stati loro ad esser attaccati... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Perchè qui mi sembra che a riscrivere la storia si sia in parecchi!


----------



## Sterminator (6 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Che tu sia infarcito di ideologia non vi è alcun dubbio. Vedi proprio qualche mese fa parlando con un prof di economia, consulente della banca mondiale, uno dei consulenti del fondo monetario mondiale ecc. ecc. si diceva proprio che l'america non sta usando un barile del petrolio di saddam. Che gli usa non ne hanno bisogno ecc. ecc.
> ma francamente non mi interessa di parlare con una persona che crede di sapere tutto perchè lo apprende da internet, libri et similia.
> D'altra parte LE NOZIONI SI ACQUISISCONO, LA CULTURA SI ACQUISTA MA L'INTELLIGENZA O CE L'HAI O NON CE L'HAI. Ritengo che tu ne sia carente.


e gia' perche' la guerriglia (gli sciti a sud) filo iraniana e filo Al Qaeda ed i Kurdi a nord che si vogliono separare e combattono contro l'invasione dei Turchi, hanno scompigliato leggermente i loro piani...

Oddio anche i nostri per la verita'.... ma tu saprai senz'altro che i nostri caramba a Nassirija tutelavano la raffineria di petrolio che a fine guerra avrebbe dato la possibilta' all'Eni di sfruttare il giacimento acquisito da Saddam....

Ma certo che tu gran kazzon saprai anche che il risarcimento ai familiari dei nostri carabinieri lo pago' l'Eni e non lo Stato se non 4 lenticchie... PERCHE'???























vai con dio imbezel altro che dietrologia.....e ricordati la vasellina a che te serve se non per la tua dietrologia...


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

vasellina????  per un grande cullo ci vuole la vasellina


----------



## Sterminator (6 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma ci fu o se l'inventarono?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedi', forse ti distrai....

il POPOLO AMERICANO non aveva intenzione d'entrare in guerra (ne' la prima e manco la seconda) mentre i fabbricanti d'armi fremevano...ti sembra strano?

percio' se io DELIBERATAMENTE mi vengo a piazzare davanti casa tua bloccando i tuoi traffici e l'espansionismo, non e' quanto meno illusorio e ridicolo fare la parte delle vergini vittime?

Ti ripeto anche che dell'attacco l'intelligence era a conscenza pero' non avvertirono....ed allora...ancora co sta storia delle vittime?

Per l'11/9 i francesi avvisaro che sarebbero stati portati attacchi con aerei di linea ma s'ignoro'....ma dai...


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e gia' perche' la guerriglia (gli sciti a sud) filo iraniana e filo Al Qaeda ed i Kurdi a nord che si vogliono separare e combattono contro l'invasione dei Turchi, hanno scompigliato leggermente i loro piani...
> 
> Oddio anche i nostri er la verita'.... ma tu saprai senz'altro che i nostri caramba a Nassirija tutelavano la raffineria di petrolio che a fine guerra avrebbe dato la possibilta' all'Eni di sfruttare il giacimento acquisito da Saddam....
> 
> ...


Sei un giullare. Su questo campo sicuramente il migliore. Io parlo perchè so da fonti dirette. Se tu ci credi o no a me poco importa.


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Fedi', forse ti distrai....
> 
> il POPOLO AMERICANO non aveva intenzione d'entrare in guerra (ne' la prima e manco la seconda) mentre i fabbricanti d'armi fremeva...ti sembra strano?
> 
> ...


quindi ignorarono ... no perchè fino a qualche tempo fa si diceva che fossero gli americani stessi ad aver organizzato


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma ci fu o se l'inventarono?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ho detto forse che se l'inventarono? "Forget it"... è passato alla storia. Il blocco petrolifero fu studiato a tavolino... e l'esito era certo. Ma la storia bisogna conoscerla un pochino...


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sei un giullare. Su questo campo sicuramente il migliore. Io parlo perchè so da fonti dirette. Se tu ci credi o no a me poco importa.


 
a me di queste chicchiere poco importa dico solo che il regista del film..SPIKE LEE si è poi scusato con BOCCA perchè le sue parole sono state travisate come spesso accade da un giornalista e si sa, a noi la polemica piace da matti e son soldoni per il botteghino....


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho detto forse che se l'inventarono? "Forget it"... è passato alla storia. Il blocco petrolifero fu studiato a tavolino... e l'esito era certo. Ma la storia bisogna conoscerla un pochino...


la storia non bisogna solo leggerla e studiarla ... bisogna anche conoscere le fonti ... cercare *altre *fonti ... se no così vuol dire farsi imbeccare dalla propaganda.
sembra che solo voi leggiate


----------



## Sterminator (6 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sei un giullare. Su questo campo sicuramente il migliore. Io parlo perchè so da fonti dirette. Se tu ci credi o no a me poco importa.


hai ragione lo confesso, con i kazzoni pseudo illuminati che tacciano gli altri solo di infarcimento ideologico kazzaro mi ci diverto...piuttosto hai imparato in questi due giorni, deppiu' che in tutta la tua vita inutile nella societa' civile...confuta i dati e le date...dai facce ride...


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> a me di queste chicchiere poco importa dico solo che il regista del film..SPIKE LEE si è poi scusato con BOCCA perchè le sue parole sono state travisate come spesso accade da un giornalista e si sa, a noi la polemica piace da matti e son soldoni per il botteghino....


Ale: era uno spunto per dire che sia i partigiani che i nazifascisti fecero porcate. Non è vero che le porcate vennero solo da una parte.
Ma francamente non ce la faccio più a ripetere questo fatto elementare.


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> hai ragione lo confesso, con i kazzoni pseudo illuminati che tacciano gli altri solo di infarcimento ideologico kazzaro mi ci diverto...piuttosto hai imparato in questi due giorni, deppiu' che in tutta la tua vita inutile nella societa' civile...confuta i dati e le date...dai facce ride...


i dati e le date non mi interessa confutarle. ma tu con i dati e le date giungi a conclusioni sballate e infarcite di ideologia. sceglitene un altro da plasmare. ma poi ... sono certo che hai bisogno dei forum per sentirti grande. in real sarai uno dei soliti topi di fogna che si nascondono perchè hanno paura della luce.


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ale: era uno spunto per dire che sia i partigiani che i nazifascisti fecero porcate. Non è vero che le porcate vennero solo da una parte.
> Ma francamente non ce la faccio più a ripetere questo fatto elementare.


 
a me i toni che avete mi sembra da FORZA ROMA E FORZA LAZIO


----------



## Sterminator (6 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> quindi ignorarono ... no perchè fino a qualche tempo fa si diceva che fossero gli americani stessi ad aver organizzato


se ti riferisci all'11/9 ti do' per buona solo la colpevole copertura al fatto compiuto da Al Qaeda perche' gia' basterebbe ed avanzerebbe per smerdarli...

dimmi te come kazzo fa la nazione piu' potente al mondo a permettere  a 4 aerei di scorazzare nei cieli piu' coperti del mondo per 40 minuti???

ao'...ma famm'o kazz' d' piacer'...contieniti...mi stai sollecitando la vescica...


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2008)

L'unico problema è che per discutere seriamente su un argomento bisogna conoscerlo.. poi si possono avere idee diverse, è ovvio. Ma se ad alcuni è morta la prof di storia da piccini, poi non c'è partita...


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'unico problema è che per discutere seriamente su un argomento bisogna conoscerlo.. poi si possono avere idee diverse, è ovvio. Ma se ad alcuni è morta la prof di storia da piccini, poi non c'è partita...


vedi segaiolo .... voi 2 pensate che ridicolizzando un interlocutore o gli interlocutori si possa stravolgere qualsiasi ragionamento. a me, che tu o voi, rimaniate della vostra idea nun me ne fott un cazz.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








altro topino di fogna


----------



## Sterminator (6 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> i dati e le date non mi interessa confutarle. ma tu con i dati e le date giungi a conclusioni sballate e infarcite di ideologia. sceglitene un altro da plasmare. ma poi ... sono certo che hai bisogno dei forum per sentirti grande.* in real sarai uno dei soliti topi di fogna che si nascondono perchè hanno paura della luce.*


ma almeno nella penombra la storia la studio...io...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> vedi segaiolo .... voi 2 pensate che ridicolizzando un interlocutore o gli interlocutori si possa stravolgere qualsiasi ragionamento. a me, che tu o voi, rimaniate della vostra idea nun me ne fott un cazz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma caro, sono gli ignoranti come te che si difendono attaccando la solita solfa che lo sciorinare dati e date della storia sia dovuta all'ideologia....

d'altronde ai kazzi pieni d'acqua come te manco l'ammissione di sua sponte di Powell che sbandiero' la fialetta con il finto antrace per terrorizare le pecore e giustificare la guerra al terrorismo e' sufficiente...

tu e quelli come te siete i piu' pericolosi perche' refrattari come le amebe...anzi meno...


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma caro, sono gli ignoranti come te che si difendono attaccando la solita solfa che lo sciorinare dati e date della storia sia dovuta all'ideologia....
> 
> d'altronde ai kazzi pieni d'acqua come te manco l'ammissione di sua sponte di Powell che sbandiero' la fialetta con il finto antrace per terrorizare le pecore e giustificare la guerra al terrorismo e' sufficiente...
> 
> tu e quelli come te siete i piu' pericolosi perche' refrattari come le amebe...anzi meno...


francamente non so più come fare e dire con te e questo è l'ultimo post mio sull'argomento:
sciorinare dati e date non è dovuto alla ideologia ... ma dopo lo sciorinamento  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   tu ci attacchi le conclusioni, quelle sì provenienti dalla ideologia.
e mo, per quanto mi riguarda, abbasta
powell? sai quando le persone non raggiungono quello che vorrebbero raggiungere sono capaci di rinnegare anche le loro madri.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> francamente non so più come fare e dire con te e questo è l'ultimo post mio sull'argomento:
> sciorinare dati e date non è dovuto alla ideologia ... ma dopo lo sciorinamento
> 
> 
> ...


cioe' fammi capire....l'amministrazione americana ha falsamente ammesso di avere falsato le prove???

anche nel caso dell'uso del fosforo bianco per la strage di Falluja, ha falsamente ammesso di averlo usato???























basta, abbi pieta'....me sto a piscia' addosso...



















ragazzi', mo' vai a giocare con le palline e fai venire tuo padre...o il maschio di casa...


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma caro, sono gli ignoranti come te che si difendono attaccando la solita solfa che lo sciorinare dati e date della storia sia dovuta all'ideologia....
> 
> d'altronde ai kazzi pieni d'acqua come te manco l'ammissione di sua sponte di Powell che sbandiero' la fialetta con il finto antrace per terrorizare le pecore e giustificare la guerra al terrorismo e' sufficiente...
> 
> tu e quelli come te siete i piu' pericolosi perche' refrattari come le amebe...anzi meno...


 Scusa stermi, ma perchè non ti astieni? Io con questo tizio ho deciso di fare così... tanto discutere con un ignorante non serve. Non lo convicerai mai... c'è gente che non ha mai aperto un libro di storia (se non, a malavoglia, quello di testo scolastico) e pretende di avere opinioni credibili...


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tu basi la tua verita' su un fatto ROMANZATO come il film di Spike Lee...non e' storia ma tratto dal romanzo di quell'altro kazzone che pero' a te basta per dichiararlo STORIA...


 
E su questo non ci piove.


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *ci hanno reso la libertà decidendo le nostre sorti e impiantando basi usa su tutto il nostro territorio*.
> uè se te che non capisci mi sa, mica io.


----------

